# Windows 8 Boot Error "Missing Boot Files"



## Weavernater (Apr 17, 2010)

I have had my new laptop for *76* days now and it has been fine apart from not finding my headphones via bluetooth. But anyway. In the morning i got my laptop and opened it up and turned it on, as you do. Then i log in and up pops the silly youtube video i was watching the night before. 2 seconds later the whole thing crashses and 2 or 3 minutes later says its trying to do an automatic recovery. This fails about 30 minutes later and i get this error

'Your PC Needs to Be Repaired

The application or operating system couldn't be loaded because a required file is missing or contains errors.

File:\WINDOWS\system32\winload.exe Error code: 0xc0000102

You' ll need to use the recovery tools on your installation media. If you don't have any installation media (like a disc or USB device), contact your system administrator.'

I have Rebooted and have been all through the various menus when you try boot it but to no help. I cant figure out whats wrong with it and nothing looks out of place or in the wrong settings.

I have nothing with windows 8 on it (CD or USB or anything) because it came pre-installed. I dont want to loose all the stuff i have on it either.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This matter is being dealt with here
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1089602-bluetooth-annoying-error.html


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing thread as you already are receiving assistance in the previously mentioned thread. I've edited the titled of that thread to reflect the new issue.


----------

